

Ask HN: Do you use Facebooks' new family tagging feature? - aharonovich

Facebook supports smart family tagging, @dad would tag your dad, if you&#x27;ve indicated this relationship. However, sharing this information with facebook does raise some privacy questions.
======
walterbell
Is there a Darwin award for online behavior?

~~~
aharonovich
That bad?

~~~
walterbell
What are the benefits to users - save the difficulty of remembering their own
parent's names? At one time, younger users were avoiding Facebook to avoid
having public online conversations with parents. Danah Boyd has published on
this topic, she would have a more informed opinion,
[http://www.danah.org/itscomplicated/](http://www.danah.org/itscomplicated/)

Perhaps Facebook could create a location where they could receive free
technical advice on new product features and whether they would be helpful to
their customers and society, with public votes and feedback? This could be
done for roadmap features originated within Facebook and for user-generated
roadmap requests.

As for privacy, is there economic value in DNA/SNA information harvesting by
Facebook bots?

~~~
aharonovich
For me the benefit is obvious - Since I never call my parents by their names
and only address them as dad\mom it's much more natural for me to @dad when
I'd like him to see something. In fact, that's how I've stumbled upon this
feature. Using FB when very tired and just accidently wrote @dad instead of
@<his name>. Indeed it would be awesome if Facebook crowdsourced their road
map, that's a great idea.

~~~
walterbell
If FB wants to support privacy, they would ensure those abbreviations are not
reflected in public conversations.

The best solution for users would client-side app/context text expansion that
is independent of the backend web service. iOS has global text expansion
(keyboard shortcuts) and Android has 3rd-party keyboards.

~~~
aharonovich
They are not reflected. Let's say someone dad's name is David, when he tags
@dad the tag would read 'david'.

------
garysvpa1
i dont use it, its a hassle and others might not want to be tagged

